# Why do you write?



## blazeofglory (Dec 7, 2013)

I do write mostly for personal gratification. In fact when we write it is always with readers in our perspective and we quietly want others to read our articles and expect productive criticisms. Criticism is a must and we cannot know our qualities on our own and what we write must be weighed in the scales of others' understanding of our thoughts and styles. Writing emerges from the core of our heart and head and yet we want readers to say something about our writing. Writing is a communication.

The drive apart from self gratification is to speak up something, some urges, angers and the like. I often feel there is too much injustice in this world and one of the things I always want said and written is the  poverty of people. There is growing economic equality, social discrimination, a growing between the rich and the poor and this gap is very big in developing countries and the same is in recent years growing in developed countries as well. The earth is big enough and bountiful for our need and we are using it mostly for our greed. That is why I want economic thoughts incorporated into literature. Literature is not just to satisfy our imaginative and romantic urges. It must create and add values as Tolstoy did or to speak of and for people the way Dickens or Gorky did or Chekhov voiced through his stories. 

I do it no doubt out of my hubris at times to come across to a larger audience but somewhere inside me I feel I must write for the voiceless.

What drives you to write


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 7, 2013)

It is the pleasure of creating something unique. The words that form before me have never been written before, and they give both me an others pleasure.

I write almost every day, but should I feel the need for a break, I become anxious, and can't go more than a couple of days without writing. - So it is as much need as desire.

Do I have thoughts of commercial success in mind? Yes, I would be lying if I'd said that wasn't something I would love to achieve, but it is not why I write.


----------



## dale (Dec 7, 2013)

the chicks are awesome.


----------



## escorial (Dec 7, 2013)

Writing gives me a release for expressing myself....it has a calming influence and when you get comments.... someone else likes your piece or offers critique again it's enjoyable.


----------



## Outiboros (Dec 7, 2013)

Because I've got stories in my head, and there's only one way to get them out.


----------



## Tyrannohotep (Dec 7, 2013)

Outiboros said:


> Because I've got stories in my head, and there's only one way to get them out.


I am almost the same. Actually my ideas tend to manifest themselves in images since I'm a visual thinker that way. I can convert these mental images into drawings sometimes, but other times I prefer to write them out in the form of a scene.


----------



## Tatham (Dec 7, 2013)

Because I'm the only one who can write what's going on inside my imagination. It's how I best express myself in how I think and feel, and how portions of myself translate into my characters and the world around them. There's not much else I find greater joy in doing than writing, a sense of fulfillment.


----------



## Nickleby (Dec 7, 2013)

To answer the main question, I write because I can't help it. I've tried not writing, but I keep getting these ideas.

During this latest not-not-writing period, like blazeofglory, I've developed a social conscience. Our culture is changing, and not for the better. Thoughtless video is replacing thoughtful text. Education, including literature and creativity, is becoming a privilege for the wealthy few and not a right for anyone willing to study. Decisions are made by the people with the most money, not the best ideas. It's not a left-vs-right political world any more, it's a top-vs-everybody-else economic world, and they're winning. You'll know it's the beginning of the end when they come after us, the intellectuals.

You can find that message, on some level, in all of my recent work.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 7, 2013)

My ideas are bothering me if I don't write them down.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 7, 2013)

I write because I like to express myself and I'm really lousy at verbal communication.  I have endless curiosity and everything ( including my own life) inspires me.


----------



## bookmasta (Dec 7, 2013)

I could go on and on about why, but in its simplest form, I love writing because of the ability to create. When an idea gets stuck in my head and inspiration takes over, I feel compelled to write and from there the story goes until I finish it and move onto the next one.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Dec 7, 2013)

I've said this on here before, but I write because when I do, I feel like myself. And, if I don't, all the ideas make me batty or more so anyway.


----------



## tabasco5 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have to.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 7, 2013)

For many subterranean caverns, it's the only approved method of exploration.


----------



## PiP (Dec 7, 2013)

This is a very good question.

The flippant answer would be "writing is like an itch that needs to be scratched" 

It really depends on what I’m writing at a given time and why. Poetry tends to be sad because that is created from within, non-fiction on the whole tends to verge on semi-humorous while fiction can be a combination of both.  

Why do I write? Writing gives me the opportunity to express my inner self in a variety of different ways.


----------



## SarahStrange (Dec 7, 2013)

Because I don't see the things I want to read on the shelves. If no one else is going to put them there, it might as well be me.


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 7, 2013)

For one thing, it makes me feel good when I can create a story that gets good feedback, which makes me want to keep going and see how good I can get at spinning yarns. For another, rather than explore all the sick and twisted things that could get a person thrown into prison in real life, if you write about it instead then there's nothing wrong with it and it doesn't make you a bad person. Not that I actually want to murder people in horrific ways, or anything else like that, but it is interesting, I think, to imagine what those things are like and write about a character committing those acts so that I can experience it through their eyes.


----------



## FleshEater (Dec 7, 2013)

For the challenge. 

There are only two things I've stuck with in my dabbling, and that's lifting weights and exercise (going on 10 straight years), and playing guitar (going on 14 years). In between I've learned how to skateboard, build 4x4 vehicles, paint, draw, and landscape among other things. Playing guitar isn't for a creative outlet anymore, but pure enjoyment. So, writing has filled the creative void. It's affordable, and very rewarding.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 8, 2013)

Orwell wrote a great essay on this; Why I write. It also includes his beliefs on why anyone writes.

Personally, I write because it isn't there.


----------



## blazeofglory (Dec 8, 2013)

It is really interesting to read your opinions on and choice of writing. I too write when I cannot have my thoughts or feelings said. At the same time I have to express my joys and pains and also the experiences I am undergoing. I am not about the world I am in and particularly about my socioeconomic conditions. Writing is a great gift to me and though I have not done enough in this direction I see the enormous potential in this life. I cannot gratify my communicative urges when I cannot verbally articulate what goes on inside me and when I have to encounter a large audience I recoil and I feel emotionally bankrupt and yet I crave for an alternative communication stream and nothing then supports me more than writing. Of course writing necessitates more virtuosity than speaking since it will be on record. Speaking is more persuasive and animated and writing to substitute for speaking calls for style. Writing cannot naturally  appeal the way verbal communication does.  Of course people with oratory skills can spell-bind their readers so profoundly that writers have to work hard to reach that level of expressions. 

I write whenever I have time and speakers are freer than writers in many ways since writing demands a certain setup or environment. Since I am not a good speaker and mostly I lag behind in my verbal argument and that is why I am a writer and I write since I can say something I always want to. We can commercialize our rhetoric capacity but despite its minimum space writing can be  a more lucrative commercial good in today if we can tempt our readers to buy into our thoughts and style.


----------



## blazeofglory (Dec 8, 2013)

Cadence said:


> Orwell wrote a great essay on this; Why I write. It also includes his beliefs on why anyone writes.
> 
> Personally, I write because it isn't there.



I have read this essay and am really impressed and feel inspired.


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2013)

What is it that you can't find on the shelves SarahStrange?


----------



## Apple Ice (Dec 8, 2013)

I write to 'get that rich' as Iggy Azeala so eloquently puts it. I don't particularly have a love of writing. I like writing down ideas for things but the actual writing part I find a drain and I feel better not doing it. It's not very romantic and I'm sure I won't be classed as a writer by many but I'm fairly confident I can get rich if I go for the right medium (TV shows in my case.) My ideas are good and I can pull them off well and make my stuff a lot better than most other things like it. That's not me trying to be boastful, I just think/know it's true. 
So yes, there's my aesthetic answer. It's as good and valid as any I think


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope you achieve your goal Apple Ice, but I _really_ hope you learn to love writing as much as success / financial success. I can't help but feel you're missing out on an awesome journey by focussing so hard on your chosen destination.

But my thought does remain, and that is I'd love to see the follow up post saying you did 'get that rich'... And I bet you'd learn to love writing in a damned big hurry soon afterwards!


----------



## voltigeur (Dec 8, 2013)

The flippant answer is: The electrons in my computer need something to do. 

I have this story inside that I lived through that is fun important and interesting. Hopefully others will agree.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 8, 2013)

Sanity.

My brain works in a way that doesn't deal with emotion outright. In order to fully understand my interactions and experiences, I need to see it in front of me. Sometimes without seeing it, my interpretations become far-reaching, and inconsistent.

My ex left for another guy she'd been with emotionally and perhaps physically for 3 months before we broke up (3 years 3 months together). I had convinced myself she was doing it to allow me to sleep with other girls so I could get it out of my system and then we'd get back together.

It wasn't until a couple of days ago when she told me she hadn't loved me that I realized the truth was far from what I had formed the "reality" of my existence around.

Sanity.


----------



## SarahStrange (Dec 8, 2013)

> What is it that you can't find on the shelves SarahStrange?



Not nearly enough strong, independent female characters that young girls can relate to or YA stories that aren't about teenage angst and love triangles but courage, compassion and fortitude. 

There _are _lots of strong, independent male characters that in some way or another (sometimes it's very subtle) don't know how to take no for an answer from females. Or females that are there just for something nice to look at or for someone to save. Too many token black characters or none at all and hardly any main characters that are _anything_ but white.

There are some YA novels and whatnot that fit this criteria, but not nearly enough. That is why I find myself trying to even the odds.


----------



## Sam (Dec 8, 2013)

Maya Angelou once said that "there is no greater agony than bearing an untold story inside you". 

I have that many inside my head that I feel obliged to put them onto paper. That's how I started out, and soon learned that I had a passion for it. There's not a day goes by that I don't write something: article, novel chapter, academic essay, short story, book review, etcetera. It's not _what I do_; it's _who I am._


----------



## Apple Ice (Dec 8, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> I hope you achieve your goal Apple Ice, but I _really_ hope you learn to love writing as much as success / financial success. I can't help but feel you're missing out on an awesome journey by focussing so hard on your chosen destination.
> 
> But my thought does remain, and that is I'd love to see the follow up post saying you did 'get that rich'... And I bet you'd learn to love writing in a damned big hurry soon afterwards!



That's a rather lovely response Gavrushka, thank you. I do hope I become more inclined to write some day. I think I will because I'm young at the moment and I read on here about other people becoming serious about writing at all different ages. It would help if i started writing more because my actual writing isn't up to scratch. Thanks again though, _when_ I've got that rich I will let you know and hopefully prove having a plan and a shallow reason isn't an obstacle to be successful.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 9, 2013)

> I write to 'get that rich' as Iggy Azeala so eloquently puts it. I don't particularly have a love of writing. I like writing down ideas for things but the actual writing part I find a drain and I feel better not doing it. It's not very romantic and I'm sure I won't be classed as a writer by many but I'm fairly confident I can get rich if I go for the right medium (TV shows in my case.) My ideas are good and I can pull them off well and make my stuff a lot better than most other things like it. That's not me trying to be boastful, I just think/know it's true.
> So yes, there's my aesthetic answer. It's as good and valid as any I think



I have the same goal, but I have to distance it from my motivation - my own experience and general psychological study[SUP]1[/SUP] has proven that the prospect of a large monetary reward is counter-intuitive when focused upon by a person working on a complex task; it becomes harder to achieve your goal. 

My motivation, then, is my love of storytelling itself, and my constant ability to re-impress myself with its capabilities. I take money off the table when I come to write, even though it is still the end-result I hope for; to make a living out of something I love.

[SUP]1[/SUP]This video explains this, if clarification is needed.


----------



## Shylock (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread, I always love seeing what drives other writers.

 As for me, I write because I can't sing, dance, draw, paint, or play an instrument. Every creature with imagination needs some form of self expression and observation, and writing is mine.


----------



## blazeofglory (Dec 9, 2013)

When I want to say something, and when certain situations do not allow me to talk what I want to it is in writing I have to take refuge in. Sometimes the lack of argumentative skills sickens me or I cannot express myself enough before a crowd of people and I may lag behind the rest of arguers. I may still be living with emotional  dissatisfaction but it is thru writing alone I can release my suppress impulses. 

Writing gives me a company of  people like I can talk to all of you guys and girls though I have never seen anybody of you. I am coming across to you from a great distance.The distance is equally cultural too and it is indeed my writing that has helped me to talk closely and intimately to you. 

When somebody in isolation or lives alone and of course through writing he can communicate and this kind of communication acts as a link-up and this in fact broadens our horizon and enlarges our vision. This is the tool that livens me up or else life becomes miserable. 

Poetry for instance has always been my great friend and I do write it when I become swayed by waves of raptures or anguishes. Death is postponed or deferred or else living will have no meaning.


----------



## TruthSeeker (Dec 9, 2013)

It’s liberating


----------



## Pandora (Dec 9, 2013)

To share


----------



## tatygirl90 (Dec 9, 2013)

If I really had to think about it it's probably because I like to be in control. Besides that I really love the written word and everything about it. My grandmother used to tell me stories of her childhood and I was fascinated by them.


----------



## Jcash22 (Dec 10, 2013)

As an introvert, Writing expresses all my emotions to no limits. A great escape from reality.


----------



## Apple Ice (Dec 10, 2013)

Cadence said:


> I have the same goal, but I have to distance it from my motivation - my own experience and general psychological study[SUP]1[/SUP] has proven that the prospect of a large monetary reward is counter-intuitive when focused upon by a person working on a complex task; it becomes harder to achieve your goal.
> 
> My motivation, then, is my love of storytelling itself, and my constant ability to re-impress myself with its capabilities. I take money off the table when I come to write, even though it is still the end-result I hope for; to make a living out of something I love.
> 
> [SUP]1[/SUP]This video explains this, if clarification is needed.



That is just a theory, it's a very broad approach which does not take individualism in to account and has corporations as its centerpiece, it also doesn't have enough named examples for my liking. It seems it's main point is the higher skilled the job the less the money is an incentive. Could be true, I doubt it though. I have a friend who is highly skilled and his only motivation throughout his life was to get rich, still is. Again, this is individualism which that video doesn't take in to consideration. I think I will always write for money unless I grow a passion for it (which I do hope happens). 
I don't mean to be dismissive of your point and hope I'm not coming across as argumentative. I'm sure your passion of writing will help you make money from it and I'm sure my greed will help me.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 10, 2013)

> It seems it's main point is the higher skilled the job the less the money is an incentive. Could be true, I doubt it though.



It's based on psychological study, but perhaps for certain kinds of business models. I certainly can't use money as a motivator for writing, though.


----------



## Shylock (Dec 10, 2013)

Cadence said:


> It's based on psychological study, but perhaps for certain kinds of business models. I certainly can't use money as a motivator for writing, though.



 How about hunger?


----------



## Breila (Dec 10, 2013)

Because I think in words rather than images and there are stories in my head that I think are pretty good and that I need to write down to sort out.

Because I enjoy the escape and I like to see my words in print.

Because the only way to get better at it is to practice.


----------



## Kristopia (Dec 12, 2013)

Outiboros said:


> Because I've got stories in my head, and there's only one way to get them out.


That.


----------



## Kristopia (Dec 12, 2013)

Because I love it -AND would like to make a bit of coinage on something I love to do.  For once   I love art, and both draw and paint - can't make a living in this economy, in my state - and I don't know if I'd want to - because while I love to draw and paint, it's not where I want to make my living. I've gone back to graduate school for double degrees in Psychology and English with the plan to teach undergrads.  But I'll never stop writing, and hope to one day make a full living at it.


----------



## spartan928 (Dec 13, 2013)

Shylock said:


> How about hunger?



Existential hunger, perhaps.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Dec 13, 2013)

Why I write? Because somebody (teachers, parents, peers etc.) messed up my life. If anyone had taken the time to figure me out at a young age they would have discovered that writing was my one god-given gift. Instead I went through the meat grinder they call the Canadian education system and got all joie de vie beaten out of me. 

Sadly, they couldn't fit me into their mold. I had a creative streak. Had no talent for Art but all my friends were Comic book people (Aircel comics) but I hung around and threw out story ideas and help manage the company - the owner eventually drove it into the ground and had to go to New York and draw XXX to pay the bills.

My musical abilities were sufficient to be a weekend warrior on the local bar circuit ... not really satisfying. Played bass, guitar, accordion etc. but never broke from Sideman to Frontman. It's been a year since I picked up the guitar and the silence in my head is glorious. Today I listen almost exclusively to Bob Marley, Fransisco Cespedes, Steve Earle and a select few others but overall, music bores me to tears.

This mental silence plus the addition to my life of 'Duchess Desert Rose' (my pup) got me writing, brought the skeletons out of the closet and *smashed their bones into talcum powder *(BTVS reference) So now that the ghosts of the past are laid to rest, might as well take advantage and make up for lost time. 

How many novels (well thought out and written - it's not a race) can I write before shuffling off the mortal coil? 

On a related note (related to some points mentioned earlier in this thread) - wishing for or dreaming of economic success in exchange for writing is not something that anyone need apologize for - as a matter of fact, while writing should be and hopefully is motivated by the story, anyone who doesn't realize that Money is the greatest CRITIC of them all and the biggest motivator (aside from SEX) is fooling themselves or lying to themselves. There is no shame in it.  Cash is a measuring stick to tell you you are doing something right.  Make None?  Why?  Make Gadzillions?  You sold out.  Make a decent living?  You are probably a good writer.  (insert exceptions)

David Gordon Burke
Final point - got my Novel 'Lobo' on the fast track to completion - Take that Mrs. Jarvis (third grade teacher)


----------



## Mutimir (Dec 14, 2013)

I write because I believe I can inspire others, make people laugh, entertain and give people a reason to cry. I'll only be satisfied if I accomplish these tasks. The desire to accomplish these goals has a lot to do with my own self-satisfaction.


----------



## ThornhillD (Dec 14, 2013)

honestly? seeing the reaction of my friends and family, so in some sense, i write for them really.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 14, 2013)

ThornhillD said:


> honestly? seeing the reaction of my friends and family, so in some sense, i write for them really.




I remember sending copies of the second story I wrote to my mother (who is in her seventies), and my nephew (who is in his thirties). - The exuberant reaction of both of them, along with the reference to the characters as if they were real rather than fictional constructs, is something that I can still draw on when I have bad days.

I think for many, the commitment to carry on writing is due to the support of those around us.


----------



## bookmasta (Dec 14, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> I remember sending copies of the second story I wrote to my mother (who is in her seventies), and my nephew (who is in his thirties). - The exuberant reaction of both of them, along with the reference to the characters as if they were real rather than fictional constructs, is something that I can still draw on when I have bad days.
> 
> I think for many, the commitment to carry on writing is due to the support of those around us.



This is how I feel at times as well. Its always surprising to see the emotion of pure shock on their faces when I show them one of my published works.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 14, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> This is how I feel at times as well. Its always surprising to see the emotion of pure shock on their faces when I show them one of my published works.



Alas, these weren't even published. - I've yet to come across an agent who is having a weak and foolish day!


----------



## blazeofglory (Dec 14, 2013)

Writing is a kind of refuge when you have no space in society or in circles. And writing gives another world to me when the one I am in finds me a misfit. When I have volumes to speak and when I have no listener I cannot die unheard and I have to people to understand what pops up inside me. Writing has widened my horizon and I cannot shrink into small peripheries. I hate limits and boundaries of society, of culture, of geography, of economy. I have to transcend all these confinements and check with the reality of living. 

I know I cannot write up to the expectation of my critics or perfectionists and I do not care if I am not wowed or do not get published for fame and familiarity will die down with time. Once the mother earth tremors all else will end up in nothing and my small literary repute will have no meaning compared with the infinity and vastness of time and space.

I do not care about the rest and yet I will keep writing and if somebody reads my words I will be lucky and  do not bother whether they will comment or commend. 

I write for the sheer beauty and thrill of writing and this is a gift that has broadened my space and I am inching towards immortality.


----------



## CorporateTool (Dec 14, 2013)

This is a question that kinda... I dunno, baffles me when asked. I write because I enjoy it and I am decent at it. It's deeply satisfying to complete and create something. I assume most people write for largely the same reasons, because they enjoy it.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it's just to express. I guess having people read and react to  my stuff is a satisfying thing as well but think it's to take these vague  ideas I have in my head and really elucidate them. By putting it on  paper (or screen if you will) I'm satisfying this thing I have in my  head. It's like when you have one part of a song stuck in your head and  then you listen to it and it makes it go away or scratches the itch for  little while. Ideas generally just start as scenery or a certain  atmosphere in my head and it will stay there if I don't do something  with it. And then I'm just stuck with it. My creative process just  becomes completely static. Which for an obsessive person like me, that  can get to be a bad place to be.


----------



## JonEd (Dec 15, 2013)

I love creating a story and characters.
Also I love having the ability to manipulate words and sentences in a long form of literature with splashes of poetic essence. 
Writing is a zen type activity for me, when I get a good flow going, I just feel so at peace.


----------



## The narrator (Dec 16, 2013)

I write to express myself, I want the world to know who I am. I write because it’s a beautiful thing: having an idea in your head and going from draft, to manuscript and seeing things that were once a wild fantasy come to life in the form of words. I don’t know a better feeling than witnessing the birth of a new story; a new adventure. Because writing is an adventure, in my eyes. Writing is my own voice printed on paper, my own imagination spilt on a canvas. Its mine. I wright, because it’s something nobody can ever take away from me.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Dec 16, 2013)

I've already replied to this thread but there is another motivator for writing - hopefully it is a big factor for all writers.  Summed up in one word 'Communication.'

Whether it be world politics or a failing marriage, the root of a great many of  the world's problems can be traced back to communication .  I live in Mexico and Spanish is my second language.  I have been speaking it for more than half my life and it's like second nature to me (or first really)  I am disgusted by the way so many Spanish speakers mangle their language, speak indirectly, use invented and non-existant words, suffer from improper usage of pronouns and have a horrible sense of language and communication.  

They tend to start a story or a set of instructions with the least important or pertinent fact,  assume you know what they are talking about before they even get started and in general don't care.  They also blame any miscommunication on the listener rather than the speaker.  It's a mess.  

I like the idea that Stephen King promotes in his book 'On Writing' (although I'm sure he wasn't the first to say it)  He believes that writing is a form of psychic power - the ability to send images from your mind to that of someone else.  The better the writer, the clearer the images.  

What is writing afterall if not just really, really slow speech?  Chosing your words carefully for full effect?   It may be that the better the speaker, the better the writer.  All of this comes into play.  

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Busterfriend (Dec 18, 2013)

I've not figured out what I have to say yet, I'm looking for it, though. But, the main reason I do it is to do it. I enjoy it. It might not mean much but who cares, it's what I want in life.


----------



## Nico (Dec 24, 2013)

I guess a lot of you have said "to create"; I feel that too, but I also really like the feeling of accomplishing something, and having created something. I guess as someone who was never good at finishing tasks because none appealed to me, it's wonderful to have one thing that I enjoy doing and can manage it until the end. It's something to be proud of.

I also have such trouble expressing myself vocally, and so writing is often necessary--it lacks constant stuttering and anxiety and misspeaking.


----------



## Tenzin (Dec 24, 2013)

As Christopher Paolini said in Chapter 26 of Eldest, 'Why do you kill?'

Meh, I write to give referrences like that and make myself feel intelligent.


----------



## Megs Tale (Dec 28, 2013)

My whole love of writing began in high school to escape the cruelty of being picked on. Writing, in part, became a crutch to get through school. Afterwards, writing turned into a passion of jumping into worlds unknown and meeting interesting characters. It was a way to travel without leaving the comfort of home. It still holds that mysterious power of travel for me.


----------



## Outiboros (Dec 28, 2013)

Tenzin said:


> As Christopher Paolini said in Chapter 26 of Eldest, 'Why do you kill?'
> 
> Meh, I write to give referrences like that and make myself feel intelligent.


Isn't that reading, not writing?


----------



## Kuro (Dec 28, 2013)

Every night when I'm trying to fall asleep, I create a story within my own head. It helps me to fall asleep and is even fun, but it is also where all my stories find their start.

While I've not been motivated enough to finish a novel just yet, I do enjoy getting these stories down on paper where other people can read them. After all if I enjoy these stories I'm sure someone else will and as long as even one person enjoys the story, I think it was worth writing. The real challenge for me is writing the story in a way that will make someone want to read it.


----------



## D4MD (Jan 11, 2014)

...didn't grow up wanting to be a writer. But by some twist of fate, I ended up having a career writing legal documents. ( I'm not very good at it though. lol!)  Anyways, since having this career I started to wonder if I could make use of my acquired _skills_ in fiction writing.


----------

